# Reverb Stealth bei Rose Granite Chief 2016



## walfersama (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

meine Freundin bekommt in kürze ihr 2016er Granite Chief. Nachdem ich mir eine längere Reverb Stealth kaufen will, kann sie meine haben. Nun ist die Frage - kann ich den Schlauch problemlos durch die innenverlegten Schächte durchfädeln oder muss ich da im schlimmsten Fall  die Verbindung zw Schlauch und Reverb (Gewinde) demontieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe! Im Internet findet man dazu eigentlich gar nix.

Lg,
markus


----------



## Jabberwoky (1. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Sattelstütze Connectamajic-Stecker hat sollte es ohne entlüften der Leitung gehen. 

Das Unterrohr ist der Kabelschacht, da sind keine zusätzlichen Führungen eingebaut. Dünnen Draht an der alten Leitung befestigen und alte Leitung raus ziehen. Neue Leitung an dem Draht befestigen und ebenfalls durchziehen.... fertig.

Warum willst du eigentlich die Leitung austauschen, es würde doch reichen nur die Stütze zu tauschen. Die Remote Hebel sind ab 2014 alle gleich.  Vorausgesetzt beide Stützen haben das gleiche Anschlusssystem (entweder mit oder ohne Connectamajic).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (1. Februar 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Wenn die Sattelstütze Connectamajic-Stecker hat sollte es ohne entlüften der Leitung gehen.
> 
> Das Unterrohr ist der Kabelschacht, da sind keine zusätzlichen Führungen eingebaut. Dünnen Draht an der alten Leitung befestigen und alte Leitung raus ziehen. Neue Leitung an dem Draht befestigen und ebenfalls durchziehen.... fertig.
> 
> Warum willst du eigentlich die Leitung austauschen, es würde doch reichen nur die Stütze zu tauschen. Die Remote Hebel sind ab 2014 alle gleich.  Vorausgesetzt beide Stützen haben das gleiche Anschlusssystem (entweder mit oder ohne Connectamajic).



Nein nein. Das Rad kommt ja ohne Reverb. Ich würde ihr meine Reverb verbauen und müsste dazu die Leitung durch den Rahmen fädeln. 
Dh das Rad geht von normaler Sattelstütze zu Reverb Stealth.

Auf den Bildern im Internet kann ichs extrem schwer erkennen ob ich den Connectamajic-Stecker durch die Öffnungen durchbekomm (und genau das ist für mich der Knackpunkt). Eventuell würde ja Rose die Leitungen kürzen und die gekürzte, unbefüllte Verbindung durch den Rahmen ziehen - und das will ich eigentlich nicht. Da fehlt mir ein bisschen das Knowhow.

Grundfrage ist eigentlich nur - Bekomme ich die Connectamajic-Stecker durch die Öffnungen im Rahmen ohne Entlüften? (Deiner Antwort nach - Ja)


----------



## Jabberwoky (2. Februar 2017)

Beim 2015er geht es. Ob es beim 2016er geht kann ich nicht sagen, da hier neue Kabelaustritte aus dem Rahmen verbaut sind.


----------



## walfersama (2. Februar 2017)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Beim 2015er geht es. Ob es beim 2016er geht kann ich nicht sagen, da hier neue Kabelaustritte aus dem Rahmen verbaut sind.


Danke Mal für die Info!
Ich hoffe nicht dass sie sowas verändert haben...


----------



## walfersama (2. Februar 2017)

Nach Info von Rose - Connectamajic geht nicht durch die Öffnungen vom 2016er GC


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2017)

Brauchst dich aber nicht sorgen,
die Verbindungen zu lösen und alles wieder miteinander zu verbinden, ist kein
Problem, auch das Entlüften  (deutlich schneller als bei Bremsen) und neu Befüllen geht leicht.


----------



## walfersama (2. Februar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Brauchst dich aber nicht sorgen,
> die Verbindungen zu lösen und alles wieder miteinander zu verbinden, ist kein
> Problem, auch das Entlüften  (deutlich schneller als bei Bremsen) und neu Befüllen geht leicht.



Die Sache ist, dass ich das Connectamajig-Stück vom Schlauch scheinbar entfernen müsste, damit ich den leeren Schlauch durchfädeln kann Oder halt auf der anderen Seite beim Hebel. 

Vl gibts da auf Youtube eine lässige Anleitung


----------



## jojo2 (2. Februar 2017)

... sogar ich habe das schon ein paar Mal gemacht.
... und wenn selbst ich das kann, dann dürfte es keinen geben, der das nicht hinbekommt.
Anleitungen gibt es
z.B. 
dieshierhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnIss2fOn3k
und Gummihandschuhe kann man immer gebrauchen


----------



## walfersama (2. Februar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> ... sogar ich habe das schon ein paar Mal gemacht.
> ... und wenn selbst ich das kann, dann dürfte es keinen geben, der das nicht hinbekommt.
> Anleitungen gibt es
> z.B.
> ...


 Tiptop. Danke dir !!

Habt ihr gut geholfen


----------



## walfersama (3. Februar 2017)

Meine Lösung sieht jetzt so aus: 
1.) "Hebel" am Lenker vom Schlauch runterschrauben
2.) Das Reverb-Schlauchverbindungsstück (das kleine Rote, mit den zwei Schrauben am Ende und dem Loch in der Mitte) in das Schlauchende drehen um es zu dichten
3.) Den Schlauch durchs Radl führen (der Schlauch alleine muss ja durch gehen, sonst kann er ja nicht verlegt werden von Haus aus)
4.) Leitung kürzen
5.) Hebel draufschrauben
6.) Profit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (3. Februar 2017)

Du scheinst zufrieden! Sehr gut.
Die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Stütze nun rausfährt ist auch okay - so wie vorher?
Sonst müsstest du Öl nachfüllen und entlüften.
Wenn ihr bei Minustemperaturen merkt, dass die nicht mehr so gut rausfährt wie im warmen Bastelraum,
dann einfach entlüften.


----------



## walfersama (3. Februar 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Du scheinst zufrieden! Sehr gut.
> Die Geschwindigkeit mit der die Stütze nun rausfährt ist auch okay - so wie vorher?
> Sonst müsstest du Öl nachfüllen und entlüften.
> Wenn ihr bei Minustemperaturen merkt, dass die nicht mehr so gut rausfährt wie im warmen Bastelraum,
> dann einfach entlüften.



Haut hin! Hab beim Kürzen keinen Tropfen verloren. 

Danke !


----------

